# NKC MO State Championship BBQ 14Mar NOW W/ QVIEW MY ENTRIES



## shmitty (Mar 5, 2014)

Anyone else attending this will be my first KCBS event my 2nd competition ever. I know it's in a new location this year but does anyone know if there's electrical hookups provided? Sending in my registration forms today (better late then never)!!


----------



## eddisabledvet (Mar 5, 2014)

I just started smoking and would love to be able to do competitions, or at least show up at BBQ shows/cookouts and what not.  Would you mind showing me some pictures of the smoker that you are going to take?


----------



## bbqhead (Mar 6, 2014)

Congrats , I also just entered one here in okla. in may .I  have missed it so bad !  I wanted to wish you the very best of luck and secess   in your cookoff ! not sure how much I can help but I will try to give advice if I can .


----------



## shmitty (Mar 6, 2014)

Ed here's my smoker if you're from the kc area you're welcome to stop by. Bbq thanks and same to !


----------



## eddisabledvet (Mar 6, 2014)

That's beautiful.  I really have got to learn to weld so I can do one of those someday.  Unfortunately, I am near Louisville, Kentucky so not close to KC...  But Go Chiefs....  I love the pose of the picture with the meat on the shelf....


----------



## bbqhead (Mar 15, 2014)

shmitty said:


> Anyone else attending this will be my first KCBS event my 2nd competition ever. I know it's in a new location this year but does anyone know if there's electrical hookups provided? Sending in my registration forms today (better late then never)!!


I was wondering how you done this week-end at your cook-off .


----------



## shmitty (Mar 16, 2014)

Could have gone better I made a fatal mistake using wood that was I wasn't sure was dry yet or not and well... it wasn't. There was an off taste that especially showed in the brisket and pulled pork netting me 2nd to last in the brisket and 50th (12th from last) in the pulled. I did however place 12th in ribs and 30th in chicken. Apparently one of my pieces of chicken wasn't fully cooked so that judge gave me a 3 and a 4 on it. The others really liked it though all 8's and 9's. We'll be going to the one in Smithville the 11th and 12th hopefully I find some good dry wood before then

! 













20140315_122508_RichtoneHDR_zpsjlvpbhpf.jpg



__ shmitty
__ Mar 16, 2014


















20140315_132444_RichtoneHDR_zpsvxfqqhbg.jpg



__ shmitty
__ Mar 16, 2014


















20140315_113934_RichtoneHDR_zpsemjbm07x.jpg



__ shmitty
__ Mar 16, 2014


----------



## bbqhead (Mar 17, 2014)

Congrats to you , you done good . I looked at the teams in it and there were some good teams there . Good luck in Smithville !


----------



## newsmokeguy (Mar 18, 2014)

nice looking smoker shmitty


----------



## eddisabledvet (Mar 18, 2014)

Gorgeous entries.  I would love to have tasted those....  Great Job


----------

